# Arachnid Documentaries Any Recommendation?



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi im looking for decent documentaries on Arachnids. esp true spiders, opiliones and Solifugaes any ideas? 

Just seem one which i think was written in crayon before the narrator read it


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have a few dvds Rob Bredlls spiders is alright, I have one about Brachypelma species in mexico which is good as well then a crappy animal planet one about tarantulas your better off buying a book tbh.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Arachnophobia?, 8 legged freaks?:lol2:


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

SiUK said:


> your better off buying a book tbh.


Got books just wanting to actually see them in action if you know what i mean. Im not really looking for info its the behaviur in the wild i was wanting to see


lucozade3000 said:


> Arachnophobia?, 8 legged freaks?:lol2:


OMG!!! Downloading them now, also getting earth versus the spider because a 25 foot spider can easily grow inside Dan Ackroyd and come out fully grown!!!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Lol! you can try 118 118, they know everything! wait...


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

... got the number for blackbuster videos....


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Gimme gimme gimme!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Try Andrew Smith's video's, his one on Brachpelma of Mexico is particularly good, describing the different species, showing habitat and plenty of pix. Unfortunately its all still footage but great none the less. £10 from BTS or wait til a show and you'll get it for £5


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

There's not that many to choose from that concentrate specifically on arachnids...

As for Solifugids, theres only one textbook on them, so forget any documentaries that give them any more than a passing mention.

Try books. There's a vast array of decent entomological texts that go into the natural behavior in detail. 

Some of these are decent reads:

The Biology of Whip Spiders - Peter Weygoldt.
Biology of Spiders - Rainer Foelix
Biology of Solifuges - Fred Punzo (currently RRP'ing at over £100)
A spiders world:senses and behaviour - F.G. Barth

They can be expensive, but they are good texts and essential if you are into spider and arachnid behavior. Other than that, try searching the AAS database for journal articles - they are free to access and often go into natural behaviors.

*

*


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

I can tell you one to AVOID, predators of the wild; giant tarantula

complete scaremongering nonesensical bull sh*t about 'deadly' goliath birdeaters, spending around half of the programme talking about the local people who eat them.

there was one I saw on discovery about 10 years ago where you saw an unlucky lasiodora on the receiving end of a large scolopendra, as fas as I know it was just called tarantulas.


----------

